

Flash + PHP = Live Matrix in your Terminal - prggmr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPve5truAlE

======
prggmr
Me and a friend constructed this early version of this today.

We are very excited about it and would like some feedback.

It is a youtube video of it running in action.

The entire thing is open source and requires only PHP 5.4+ to run, it is
verified to run on OSX and should run on Linux.

Source : <https://github.com/prggmr/matrix/tree/code>

